# Rusting corner bead throughout New Construction



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Tough one. I've seen it rust in places like bathrooms where maybe a chunk of drywall got knocked off.......

If it's rusting through the paint, my thinking is that, yes, it was rusty BEFORE it was installed. A couple of ways to approach this are: One, have all the corner bead removed and replaced with new. Corners redone. Of course that may mean a complete repaint unless you would be satisfied with touch ups on the corners where the new bead will be in place. If your warranty will cover this, great.

Two, you could leave the current corner bead in place and remove as much dried paint and joint compound as possible. Sand the bead agressively to remove the rust. Prime with a rusty metal primer. Redo the corners. Prime and repaint. 

My only other thought, and this may not be possible, I've never tried anything like this, but, it may be possible to just install new bead right over top of the current corners without messing with the old corner bead. Doing this may require a LOT more joint compound and feathering out pretty far onto the walls........just throwing it out there as a POSSIBILITY.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Can you post up some pictures? I would be worried about moisture content in the drywall/compound or some sort of other cornerbead defect that would be facilitating that.


----------



## chrstyb72 (Nov 9, 2016)

Windows on Wash said:


> Can you post up some pictures? I would be worried about moisture content in the drywall/compound or some sort of other cornerbead defect that would be facilitating that.


Absolutely. I will try to get them tomorrow when I will have better lighting. Thank you


----------



## chrstyb72 (Nov 9, 2016)

Gymschu said:


> Tough one. I've seen it rust in places like bathrooms where maybe a chunk of drywall got knocked off.......
> 
> If it's rusting through the paint, my thinking is that, yes, it was rusty BEFORE it was installed. A couple of ways to approach this are: One, have all the corner bead removed and replaced with new. Corners redone. Of course that may mean a complete repaint unless you would be satisfied with touch ups on the corners where the new bead will be in place. If your warranty will cover this, great.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the response. It's in our bathroom as well, but not nearly as bad as some spots throughout the house. I'm just surprised that it's coming through in so many places in our house, even if it's super tiny. And funny thing is the builder Was adamant there was no metal bead where it was rusting in our bathroom and didn't know why it would be doing it since the used a different material. The next day I took a blade to it and scraped it and it was metal. :vs_mad:


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

@chrstyb72, Find out who the supplier of the corner bead was and get them to send a rep out to have a look. That's what I would do if I was your drywall contractor or GC on your project. And I certainly wouldn't be balking if it was an obvious problem so soon after the construction was completed.:vs_no_no_no:

I do have other suggestions for fixing this issue. But at this point you shouldn't have to be dealing with it anyway's. IMO. :thumbsup:


----------



## chrstyb72 (Nov 9, 2016)

Sir MixAlot said:


> @chrstyb72, Find out who the supplier of the corner bead was and get them to send a rep out to have a look. That's what I would do if I was your drywall contractor or GC on your project. And I certainly wouldn't be balking if it was an obvious problem so soon after the construction was completed.:vs_no_no_no:
> 
> I do have other suggestions for fixing this issue. But at this point you shouldn't have to be dealing with it anyway's. IMO. :thumbsup:


Thanks...great idea. I have messaged the builder to ask this!


----------



## chrstyb72 (Nov 9, 2016)

I have created an album with some pics of a few places where the rust is. I'm finding it just about every corner or edge, whether it be a little speck or larger section like the one in our MBR. GRRRR.... Please let me know if you cannot access the album


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

After looking at the pics, it's not as bad as I thought it was going to be. Again, hopefully your home warranty takes care of this. If it were me, I would simply sand off the rust, prime with a rusty metal primer and just touch up those corners. Since it's the corner and not the whole bead rusting, doing the touch up process will hardly be noticeable especially if you have some of the original paint left over. It looks as if there will be very little joint compound needed to fill any divots, etc. I definitely think this is fixable without tearing it all out. Of course, I am anxious to hear what SirMixalot's plan of action is.........


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Almost looks like the corners were sanded and not painted right away. The edge of the metal bead ends up getting sanded to expose shiny metal. If it sat, and maybe wasn't the best bead to start with, it may have started to rust. Just like a water leak, it bleeds through the paint. I would think a light sanding to get rid of the rust, then a stain killing primer, then paint. 
Mike Hawkins:smile:


----------

